# spider



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

Alright so he's not my pet but i saw this little dude hiking around my house earlier and though i'd snap a macro of him, hes acually tiny id say about 1/2 the size of a skittle in real life .


----------



## fishloaf666 (Feb 26, 2008)

lol thats thing is sweet u should keep it


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

nice pics man.....


----------



## Corner (Feb 27, 2007)

Holy crap that is an amazing macro shot, what kind of camera were you using?


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Nikon D70


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I've never seen one of those before, nice pic.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!

WIsh I knew how to use my camera!!!
I have no clue what the aperture and the other things meant??
Macro I dont think I could get that close.

Damn shame being I spent about $4-500 on it from what I remember anyway...
Great shot


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

lol

Killer shot man.
What len's?


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

Great shot - I usually have one or two of those jumping spiders around my house every summer. I'm pretty much "live and let live" with them.


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

nice jumping spider! Great shot!


----------



## jayjulesjohn (Jun 5, 2008)

i think thats a jumping spider...cute and harmless


----------

